# Has anybody been doing business with www.cool-sale.com?



## anybestbuy (Jul 25, 2008)

Has anybody been doing business with www.cool-sale.com. ?

I want to buy a DVD radio with GPS Navigation for my Camry. The Radio looks very nice with a reasonable price.but i am not sure if they are Scam or not, They can support Paypal but i still not very sure as i have heard so many guys cheated by Chinese company.


I will be very appreciated If anybody can give me some advise about it.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

They do not have a reseller ratings check. 

I think I'd check some sites you know are legit, and get a name brand.


----------

